
Students say they don't know what 'trivial' means in exam question fiasco - sanqui
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/16/students-say-they-dont-know-what-trivial-means-in-exam-question-fiasco
======
ryan_j_naughton
Students should be expected to know the definition of the word trivial. I have
no sympathy for students who didn't. Petitions like this are so disheartening
on the state of education. Take your bad marks and use that as the learning
experience.

------
sharemywin
Maybe they should have used the original quote:

Sed fortuna, quae plurimum potest cum in reliquis rebus tum praecipue in
bello, parvis momentis magnas rerum commutationes efficit; ut tum accidit.

Fortune, which has a great deal of power in other matters but especially in
war, can bring about great changes in a situation through very slight forces.

